# Hymer 550S 1984 Gear stick (Gearstick) has become detached



## misterchips (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello,
my hymer came with a sticker on the dash showing where the gears are, and a little line saying "warning do not lift gear stick up or it may come unattached". Well, I have never pulled it up, but last night it becamse very loose for a few changes until the stick seems to be completely detached from the gear system below. 
I had to use a child's scooter to keep the clutch down whilst i lay down in the rain and dark and force the van into 2nd gear (1st gear is a 3mph crawler, so 2nd on my old van is is 1st gear really) and get home in 2nd which took over an hour. 
So does anybody have experience of this kind of thing, and is it domething easily fixed or more serious???
please help if you can!
thanks, Rik.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I expect it will be Fiat or Mercedes, I don't think Hymer made any mechanical parts although it is possible they rearranged the gear change. Tell us what it is and someone may be able to advise, Alan.


----------

